# VWPARTSMTL CAI to SHORT RAM Conversion with home made heat shield.



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

I'm going to convert my VWpartsmtl CAI to a short ram today and diy it (not like it's necessary cause it's easy)... but i'm also putting in a home made heat shield. I Swear, if any one flames me for this or says it looks ghetto, i will personally send my super secret ninja army out to hunt you down and bring back your head.
I'm doing this as a guinnea pig and to help everyone out who has thought about doing this.... so don't flame me for trying. 
DIY will come in next post.


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: VWPARTSMTL CAI to SHORT RAM Conversion with home made heat shield. (vwvortexuser)*

Okay guys.
Here are the things you will need.
Torq screwsdriver (i don't remember which mm)
Flat head screw driver (for loosening the fasteners on the CAI and filter)
Rachet or wrench to remove the down pipe section of the VWPARTSMTL CAI
Car window heatshield made of foil with the cutaway for the rear view mirror
Heat reflective foil tape.
Total cost? 10 bucks (for tape and heat shield)
So with that said, here we go:
1) Get the stuff ready. Here we have the window heatshield and the foil tape








2) Next undo the torq screws to remove the filter








3) Here's the filter. undo the faster and pull that bad boy on out.








4) now remove the nut that has the light on it. It's holding down the down-pipe section of the CAI and once this is done say "fly away birdie fly away" and remove that section of the CAI. (of course you'll have to untie all fasteners etc). 








5) Now there's ton's o space. See! 








6) Next re-attach the filter to the MAF sensor portion of the CAI (you will not need a silicone connector to do this because, as you can see, the filter itself will fasten directly to the MAF connector piece).








7) Now the Fun Begins! Get your piece of heatshield with the rear view mirror cutaway








8) Fold that badboy in half and tape it so the two halves hold together.








9) Cut away away a piece of the heatshield so the ram intake can fit.








10) The next part is really up to you, cut as many pieces off and tape as many pieces on as you need so that you have created a nice lil barrier that will 1) contain the heat on the other side of the foil wall you've created and 2) channel the air from the grill intake to the "cool side of the partion. Remember to tape some pieces to the car itself so that the barrier is kept secure.
Here is what mine looked like when i finished:
















You'll notice that i have effectively blocked the airflow from going to the other side of the engine and have channeled it toward the filter.
Also, The reason this material (window heat shield) was chosen was because it is heat resistant (indeed, heat relfecting), because it is extremely malliable, and because it is very easy to cut.
I hope you guys can come up with some fly DIY ideas for this, but for now, this is my first try! and i think it will work!
oh total time? 30 minutes to make the heat shield and another 30 to turn the cai into a short ram.
good luck all!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Change VWPARTSMTL CAI to SHORT RAM Conversion with home made heat shield.*

Here's the link to the original thread.
no flaming man, i did my best to help out. if you don't like it, shaddup out of courtesy. it's a first try to help people out.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3233601
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

HOLY *****! i just drove my car with the new set up! HOLY SHIETTTT! it actually is more responsive than it was before with the regular mtl set up!
as i guy who has been on both sides of the fence, i'd have to say in the 2.5 a short ram with a heat barrier is the way to go!


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

Aw, that's cute


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (shue333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shue333* »_Aw, that's cute

ummm... thank you... that was condescension i sensed there now was it?








i'm just trying to help 2.5 folks, so go back to your gti layer your royal 2.0Tness....


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

Nice job bro, props for trying to help out the 2.5 family.
"Aww thats cute"
This is exactly why I don't post any pictures of my car here because all we get is a bunch of kids and immature "Adults" who thinks they are king **** of Turd mountain because they paid extra money for a GTI talking down to everyone els. 
Grow the hell up for the love of god.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

Btw, I remembering there being a product called "Pyroblanket" which is a uber heat resist blanket type thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboydc (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Change VWPARTSMTL CAI to SHORT RAM Conversion with home made heat shield. (vwvortexuser)*

wow that is awesome I will try this this weekend


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

i was looking for pyro-blanket like products at kragen(checker) and autozone, but no-one carried any... so this is what i came up with.
thanks for the props meng! This might not be the most elegant solution, but for 10 bucks... it beats paying 385 or whatever for that new short-ram with heat shield product that's been on here.
the sensor connector from vwpartsmtl = 50 or 60 some odd. Silcone connectors and fasteners= 10 bucks (2 needed). window heat shade thingy and tape = 10 bucks. filter = 20 to 30 bucks.
This whole solution from start to finish is 100 bucks. you can't beat that
did you get eurotails?


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortexuser* »_i was looking for pyro-blanket like products at kragen(checker) and autozone, but no-one carried any... so this is what i came up with.
thanks for the props meng! This might not be the most elegant solution, but for 10 bucks... it beats paying 385 or whatever for that new short-ram with heat shield product that's been on here.
the sensor connector from vwpartsmtl = 50 or 60 some odd. Silcone connectors and fasteners= 10 bucks (2 needed). window heat shade thingy and tape = 10 bucks. filter = 20 to 30 bucks.
This whole solution from start to finish is 100 bucks. you can't beat that
did you get eurotails?


I got a spanking new pair a Eurotails (with fog) for $227 Canadian within Canada (yes! Canadian!!!)
Should be here weds or Friday. 

Yea I got a pair, $227 Canadian. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (shue333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shue333* »_Aw, that's cute

Not as cute as rabbits shaming GTI's in autox








Don't you have some oil to top off or a CEL to clear?


----------



## jrhaberen (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: VWPARTSMTL CAI to SHORT RAM Conversion with home made heat shield. (vwvortexuser)*

Just wondering if you have the Temp Sensor that plugs into the 
hole in the "pipe" of the CAI and if so where did you put it.
Keep us posted on how it's holding up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks,
J


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: VWPARTSMTL CAI to SHORT RAM Conversion with home made heat shield. (jrhaberen)*

yo, i have an 05.5 so i don't have that. But what you would do if you have it is just to stick it in the stock position (don't remove that piece like i have).
it's still great. no defects yet. it holds up good.
hey, if anyone one else tries this, post up.
actually, a couple of ya have this short ram set up already, why don't you guys try this and show us some "bling"... foil bling. heh heh.


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

227 canadian? that's like 200 dollars in real money right? (just kidding... heh heh).
great deal man. you scored. 
now if someone would only buy my red US spec lights for 100 bucks, i'd feel better aboot myself. oops, that one slipped oot... oops, that one did too.


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

coo meng! do you have the mtl intake already? if not, you'll need some parts so you can connect your sensors...
good luck meng. hopefully your solution will look more elegant than mine!
but hey, the first spaceship was a metal cone on top of a nuke... and now we have spaceship 2 and virgin galactic... so ya gotta start somewhere!


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortexuser* »_HOLY *****! i just drove my car with the new set up! HOLY SHIETTTT! it actually is more responsive than it was before with the regular mtl set up!
as i guy who has been on both sides of the fence, i'd have to say in the 2.5 a short ram with a heat barrier is the way to go!

i made mine into a short ram a long time ago. it IS much more responsive. no one beleived me. a CAI doesnt work well on this car. the throttle response is poor. the short ram is much more driveable. 
heat sheild looks horrible though.


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

hey,
a lot of things are ugly... but as long as they get the job done, right! 
they call the A-10 thunderbolt the warthog because it's an ugly looking jet. But for close ground support, it doesn't get any better, right? 
like i said, if you wanna jump in with a more elegant solution for under 10 bucks, i'd be more than happy to see it!
this is the first step... just to jump start everyone's noggin.
And yeah, i totally agree with you... short ram all the way man! way better response. but with my cold air heat shield mod, i'll get even more umph! 
Short Ram CLUB! then there were 4! you me and the two guys who posted their own pics!


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

oh and by the way, it doesn't actually look that bad in person..


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

I just want to ask, how is a short ram intake better than a CAI? I just don't understand. 
I thought a CAI is better because it avoids the hot air from the engine, but the air from the outside, fresh. 
I see your idea for getting that heat shield thing, but I'll suggest you try to run this in a hot days or drive for like an hour before we can call that a better idea than CAI?
Not bashing, just want to bring up the issue and discuss. Thanks
*Btw, thanks for trying some new things for us. Yea the vwpartsmtl cai is way too expensive + they have no R&D at all. 


_Modified by ahson at 12:35 AM 5-14-2007_


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortexuser* »_hey,
a lot of things are ugly... but as long as they get the job done, right! 
they call the A-10 thunderbolt the warthog because it's an ugly looking jet. But for close ground support, it doesn't get any better, right? 
like i said, if you wanna jump in with a more elegant solution for under 10 bucks, i'd be more than happy to see it!
this is the first step... just to jump start everyone's noggin.
And yeah, i totally agree with you... short ram all the way man! way better response. but with my cold air heat shield mod, i'll get even more umph! 
Short Ram CLUB! then there were 4! you me and the two guys who posted their own pics!


Let us know if you can any Cel's around 300km or what ever that is in Miles, If its clear i might do this too. Thanks


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

i don't think i will get it. i didn't get it in CAI mode, and shouldn't get it in this mode. the 05s have been free of the CELS. it's the ones with the extra sensor that freak oot.
but all 3 people who've had this done have been CEL free regardless of year of model.
try it meng. if you like, keep it, if not. convert it back to a cai. and it will have only cost ya 10 bucks and 1 hour!


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (ahson)*

hhmmm... good question. What i think is that there is a shorter more direct route to the throttle body. And since the original stock intake was designed as a ram (with air being "pressured" through the grill due to high velocity) maybe the fact that there is higher airflow through the stock grill opening than the behind the bumper location is resulting in improved performance. beyond that, i have no freakin clue meng. honestly, I had the CAI on for months... and with the first drive i was able to tell a difference. maybe it's just my car... but i get better response outa my engine. My butt dyno tells me there's a difference










_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_I just want to ask, how is a short ram intake better than a CAI? I just don't understand. 
I thought a CAI is better because it avoids the hot air from the engine, but the air from the outside, fresh. 
I see your idea for getting that heat shield thing, but I'll suggest you try to run this in a hot days or drive for like an hour before we can call that a better idea than CAI?
Not bashing, just want to bring up the issue and discuss. Thanks
*Btw, thanks for trying some new things for us. Yea the vwpartsmtl cai is way too expensive + they have no R&D at all. 

_Modified by ahson at 12:35 AM 5-14-2007_


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

i have no CELS. this setup works fine. its been over 1000 miles at least. also, the reason it seems to work better (in theory) is that the filter is closer to the manifold. the reason the cai made huge gains is because it shortened up the distance the air had to travel over the stock setup. well, obviously the short ram is even closer.
beleive me, throttle response is way better and the car is much more driveable. like the OP said, it was noticeable during the first drive. also, plenty of fresh air comes in through the grill area.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Perhaps Shortram is the way to go with the 2.5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dose it still give that bad ass sound btw?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

its louder to the drive actually cuz its right in front of you rather than stuck down in ur bumper.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*

*Runs out to the garage *


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_I just want to ask, how is a short ram intake better than a CAI? I just don't understand. 
I thought a CAI is better because it avoids the hot air from the engine, but the air from the outside, fresh. 

If the heat shield is designed correctly, it would channel the cold air being drawn through the grill (from the old airbox's inlet duct) directly towards the filter element. The air may not be AS cold as it would be in the bumper, but this would be offset by eliminating all bends from the intake tract.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Slipstream)*

Hey vwvortexuser, i went with the short ram today and ya the car is much more perky than before. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_Nice job bro, props for trying to help out the 2.5 family.
"Aww thats cute"
This is exactly why I don't post any pictures of my car here because all we get is a bunch of kids and immature "Adults" who thinks they are king **** of Turd mountain because they paid extra money for a GTI talking down to everyone els. 
Grow the hell up for the love of god.

nah, dude, you got it all wrong. it's a nice mod, he just redundantly asked for no flaming and that he was gonna send his ninja warriors to anyone that flamed him. just poking fun. but i gotta say, you're thread wasn't all that nice either. i see two wrongs are making a right these days. he even got the joke with a funny reply. so chill.
we're all vw owners regardless of what model. it's a love for the brand. i've owned every model gti made with the exception of the mk4. aside from that i have an '88 fox, owned two 1.8 A1 rabbits, an early model 1.8 (not 16v) scirocco, and this is my 6th gti. so to label me a one model vw lover is crazy. 
oh, yeah, my mom has a mark5 rabbit and i drove it for the first time the other day. i liked it. sounds great when you lay down on it. she didn't whine, though, when i was teasing her about my GTI being better and faster








point of my incoherent babble: to the OP, nice mod, and i was only ball busting, to the other guy, relax, people will be people. don't open yourself up for shredding








edit: if it makes you feel any better, kid, your rabbit will whoop the 5h!t out of my fox gl wagon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by shue333 at 6:00 PM 5-14-2007_


_Modified by shue333 at 6:01 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (shue333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shue333* »_
nah, dude, you got it all wrong. it's a nice mod, he just redundantly asked for no flaming and that he was gonna send his ninja warriors to anyone that flamed him. just poking fun. but i gotta say, you're thread wasn't all that nice either. i see two wrongs are making a right these days. he even got the joke with a funny reply. so chill.
we're all vw owners regardless of what model. it's a love for the brand. i've owned every model gti made with the exception of the mk4. aside from that i have an '88 fox, owned two 1.8 A1 rabbits, an early model 1.8 (not 16v) scirocco, and this is my 6th gti. so to label me a one model vw lover is crazy. 
oh, yeah, my mom has a mark5 rabbit and i drove it for the first time the other day. i liked it. sounds great when you lay down on it. she didn't whine, though, when i was teasing her about my GTI being better and faster








point of my incoherent babble: to the OP, nice mod, and i was only ball busting, to the other guy, relax, people will be people. don't open yourself up for shredding








edit: if it makes you feel any better, kid, your rabbit will whoop the 5h!t out of my fox gl wagon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by shue333 at 6:00 PM 5-14-2007_

_Modified by shue333 at 6:01 PM 5-14-2007_

My bad, its just.... you know how much crap we take sometimes....


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_
My bad, its just.... you know how much crap we take sometimes....









indeed. you'll get that in life. you'll see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tbunny25l (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (shue333)*

Kill all gti owners lol just playing


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Tbunny25l)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tbunny25l* »_Kill all gti owners lol just playing









lol. those fargin' iceholes


----------



## dingo_boy99 (Aug 3, 2006)

*heat blanket and such*

Don't know if anyone's still reading this, but I happened upon it looking for a heat shield to turn my CAI into a short-ram, but on a VR6 not a 2.5. But I gotta say, that's pretty good thinkin man! 
When I got my car, the prior owner had stuck a ractive filter/housing on the end of the MAF housing and zip-tied it to the cable run in the engine bay, so it was sort of aimed in the general direction of the snorkel where the stock airbox SHOULD have been. The connector to the MAF sensor was broken, too. I don't know if that was related to the engine torquing around in the engine bay with the MAF sensor and housing not being where they were supposed to be, but I suspect it was. In other words, you might think about figuring a way to secure the air filter/MAF housing to something to keep it from flopping around when you hit the gas and the engine torques. Then again, I don't know how much a 2.5 flops around in the engine bay compared to mine, so you might be OK.
As far as heat shielding other than window reflectors, if you're looking for something like a "heat blanket" or something you might try a local place that sells EMT/Police/Fireman/etc gear - they have fire blankets and all sorts of nifty stuff like that. Again, good work man!
and for all you haters out there - IT'S STILL A VDUB!!! it doesn't matter what engine you have as long as it doesn't say VTEC


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

this is a pretty good idea, im thinking about maybe doing something similiar for the winter months.... i think im just going to try and find a not so shiny solution to the heat shield... although looks arent evertyhing, not hating its a great idea!


----------



## PaulCep (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: heat blanket and such (dingo_boy99)*

so all you need to do for short ram is not put some tubing in and add a cheap heat sheild? exlpain, cus i'm looking into CAI as a first mod...


----------



## PaulCep (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: heat blanket and such (PaulCep)*

and for the no shine couldn't you paint it over?


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Id say take that heatshield out and throw it in the trash and then just reattach the air inlet from the grill and or possibly get a passat or audi a4 tube and it will direct air to the filter and that should neutralize the heat factor.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

I'd be very carefull with that setup!!!
That window sun-shade is not designed to withstand the heat from an engine. Becareful or you could end up with a fire.


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_I'd be very carefull with that setup!!!
That window sun-shade is not designed to withstand the heat from an engine. Becareful or you could end up with a fire.

X2 Be careful!


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (h-townjetta)*

Not to mention it is not resistent to oil and other fluids you find other the hood. Just be carefull, we don't want to see you posting about a car fire.
Way to think out of the box though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: VWPARTSMTL CAI to SHORT RAM Conversion with home made heat shield. (vwvortexuser)*

I might try this in the winter.
I also have the PARTSMTL CAI.
It's pouring rain right now in Vancouver..
lots water puddles...... 
short ram might be the way to go!!


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

hey!! Where did you get your Euro tails??
I want a set too!!!!!!


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (weitaro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weitaro* »_hey!! Where did you get your Euro tails??
I want a set too!!!!!!

Watch Ebay VERY closely, i found a pair in Canada for 160 bucks new. eheheheh


----------



## jetta chris! (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

the a-10 is not an ugly jet, its a beautiful peice of military engineering.


----------



## tnvdubclub (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: (jetta chris!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta chris!* »_the a-10 is not an ugly jet, its a beautiful peice of military engineering. 

I've been waiting almost two years for someone to say that!!








Even more beautiful when you get to tell them where to drop some MK82's and burst some 30mm!!








ohh yeah ... Evolution Tuning SRI from the get go!! 
no complaints.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (tnvdubclub)*









I made the bottom plate using thin aluminum sheet metal, very simple yet effective... i abandoned it for a custom cai... which worked even better


----------



## tewkewl75 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm the OP with a new name (had to change the name). Anyway, after 2 years, my car is still running as strong as always with this mod. This mod rocks man. No CELS, no overheats... nothing but good performance. You gotta remember that there is other cool air coming into the engine compartment from other areas of the grill/bumper assembly, so the engine still gets it share of air... This is the best performance mod I've made the whole time I've been doing these things. That Custom design by bunnyhoppin looks brilliant though... i must say. But for 10 bucks and 30 minutes, I'm keeping my mod.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (tewkewl75)*

yea mine took about 30 minutes and i already had some spare sheet aluminum laying around soo yup... i think i still have the plate sitting around the garage ...


----------

